# what do you think of the live person video help that sometimes show up on sites?



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

What do you guys think about these somewhat new things where cropped videos of people pop up on the site. Two companies that provide this service that I have found are:
bubbleguru.com
livefaceonweb.com

I'm torn myself. It looks cool, but it could be annoying. Might be a nice happy medium between a flash animation intro and nothing, but my vote is still out. Thoughts?


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: The BEST website in the world & HOW to build it!!*



AaronM said:


> What do you guys think about these somewhat new things where cropped videos of people pop up on the site. Two companies that provide this service that I have found are:
> bubbleguru.com
> livefaceonweb.com
> 
> I'm torn myself. It looks cool, but it could be annoying. Might be a nice happy medium between a flash animation intro and nothing, but my vote is still out. Thoughts?


I personally can't stand them. When I go to a page looking for something in particular, the last thing I want is someone talking while I'm trying to read information. I pulled up one sample from the livefaceonweb.com website and was immediately turned off because the pop up person was covering the navigation menus! If this was a site I was interested in, the last thing I want is to have to locate an X button to get rid of the stupid thing. If I saw this happening, I would leave the site immediately, which I did.

I would also think that a lot of browsers and users aren't going to support this, and it takes a bit of download time and could possibly make your site lag. The main objective of this thread you have to keep in mind is that if you are building a commerce site, you want people to come in, find immediately what they are looking for, and buy it. Too much flash, intros, people talking, etc and you risk your customers leaving the site.


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: The BEST website in the world & HOW to build it!!*



spankthafunk said:


> I personally can't stand them. When I go to a page looking for something in particular, the last thing I want is someone talking while I'm trying to read information. I pulled up one sample from the livefaceonweb.com website and was immediately turned off because the pop up person was covering the navigation menus! If this was a site I was interested in, the last thing I want is to have to locate an X button to get rid of the stupid thing. If I saw this happening, I would leave the site immediately, which I did.
> 
> I would also think that a lot of browsers and users aren't going to support this, and it takes a bit of download time and could possibly make your site lag. The main objective of this thread you have to keep in mind is that if you are building a commerce site, you want people to come in, find immediately what they are looking for, and buy it. Too much flash, intros, people talking, etc and you risk your customers leaving the site.


Excellent points. This is the kind of feedback I was looking for. 

I was thinking of it for something like adding a personal touch back to the web. I read articles about how we will soon never have any "people" in customer service, just live chats and emails. If I'm parting with my money sometimes I like to feel like I am at least giving it to a good honest person, but I do see your points. I am leaning toward not using these types of tools on a website.

THANKS!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

AaronM said:


> What do you guys think about these somewhat new things where cropped videos of people pop up on the site. Two companies that provide this service that I have found are:
> bubbleguru.com
> livefaceonweb.com
> 
> I'm torn myself. It looks cool, but it could be annoying. Might be a nice happy medium between a flash animation intro and nothing, but my vote is still out. Thoughts?


I find them very annoying. I've actually found them on a couple of websites that I was looking to make a major purchase on and I couldn't bring myself to buy from them and selected a different vendor. Everytime I just wanted to visit a new page and read it, the darn thing would keep talking. I even took the time to email them to let them know why they lost that particular sale.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I just think any type of pop up, whether it be an advertisement or a person talking, is going to kill your business. Maybe not to someone who isn't real computer/tech savvy and enjoys seeing new things like this, but the majority of people who spend any time on the web is going to be turned off IMO.

I would take the extra time and money spent on getting something like this for a personal touch, to use that towards something more efficient, like working on the actual site itself, SEO, or creating a new look. Basically, just parouse the internet and write things down that you like and don't like about different websites. If you go to a site and find it aggravating to have to close a person talking everytime you visit a new link, than chances are other people will also not like it.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

if they work (not the 10 hours I spend waiting on Monday noon with ALPHA) great!
But they also have to work efficiently (ALPHA!! She had two customers on at once so there was no point, she would answer me every 5 minutes! It was ridiculous). I have used others that were really good and it was very helpful. Sometimes it's easier to talk to someone that is really removed, I don't feel as calling someone on the phone while flipping the catalog and trying to get my questions out fast enough for them. But that's my two small cents.


----------



## Trimere_Ink (Jul 23, 2007)

They're just like that stupid paperclip in Word. "Hey, it looks like you're writing a letter."

Yeah, very annoying as others before had said.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Maybe not to someone who isn't real computer/tech savvy and enjoys seeing new things like this, but the majority of people who spend any time on the web is going to be turned off IMO


That's an interesting observation. I think this may be true. It's more novel or useful to people that are new to the web, but for the many people who are used to going to websites and navigating, it can be really annoying.

Maybe if it was turned off by default, but with a quick and easy button for people who "choose" to turn it on because they prefer to be "talked to".

I think actual "live chat help" is very useful and we use it for our company. But that's different than the little video person.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

The only time these have helped my in the past was working on my own websites, and having someone help me thru setting something up. If I am shopping, I like to do it in peace  I dont want someone trying to talk to me when I am looking at stuff haha. I guess it really depends on what you are using it for. For hosting companies that need to walk you thru setting something up, I think they are great to have. For sites selling products I dont think I would like it.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree with you all the way Rodney, although I think having it turned off as default would negate the whole purpose of buying it. You would want it turned on by default I would think, and give the people the option to turn it off. But that only goes as far as the cookies don't get cached.

I totally agree with the Live Chat thing. I don't necessarily like it popping up just like an ad or a pop up person right when I get to the website, but I think it's a valuable tool for someone who wants to know immediate information, can't find it on the web, and doesn't want to take the time to call. Plus I feel less guilty closing an IM window than hanging up on someone. 

p.s - the more I use this site the more I love it, it really works quite nicely. I especially like the feature that shows you relevant links within each thread. Keeps me from posting new threads, as I'm sure everyone else.


----------



## smolik75 (Apr 27, 2008)

Despite just being annoying, you have to take into consideration why they're there in the first place. The point of these things is to help people, right? But if in the long run it's hurting more people than helping, then what's the point? It was already stated earlier in this thread that most people who use the internet regularly would not need this type of assisstance. And since the people who use the internet often will make up a majority of customers, there really seems no reason to bother them and turn them away.

But who knows though, technology is always changing and for all we know this will become the industry standard within a few years once the technology becomes more advanced and user friendly.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

You can put every sort of 'bell and whistle' on a site, but if your product is crud, the presentation is wrong, your pricing structure indifferent, or your customer care abysmal, then no gadget or gizmo will alter people's perceptions of your business.

I buy off sites that have the items I am seeking, that offer full details in the description and where I can easily pay for my purchases. That type of simple site meets all my requirements as a purchaser.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll make it plain and simple they annoy the heck out of me, and i can't stand them.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

yesterday the phone CSR gave me a free DVD player (when I purchased my C120) so I'm not complaining. I clicked on for help because there was a 10% off that day, so I asked if it would work on the Epson and she said "no, but if you want, you can have a DVD player instead" I think it is only worth $20 and truthfully, I don't even want it, but it's nice to get something free. Make me feel I got a good deal!! When in fact, I feel I did get a great deal, I got the C120 for $69 (plus tax) and FREE delivery.... and now a free junk DVD player! 

wouldn't have gotten it if it wasn't for the CSR


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mardiv said:


> yesterday the phone CSR gave me a free DVD player (when I purchased my C120) so I'm not complaining. I clicked on for help because there was a 10% off that day, so I asked if it would work on the Epson and she said "no, but if you want, you can have a DVD player instead" I think it is only worth $20 and truthfully, I don't even want it, but it's nice to get something free. Make me feel I got a good deal!! When in fact, I feel I did get a great deal, I got the C120 for $69 (plus tax) and FREE delivery.... and now a free junk DVD player!
> 
> wouldn't have gotten it if it wasn't for the CSR


The "live help" that you click on is a bit different that the "animated automated talking help in flash" that the original poster was talking about above.

I think the "live help" that allows people to get instant help if they decide to click on it without making a phone call is very helpful. This doesn't automatically play any noise and doesn't annoy anyone because it's no different than the other graphics on the page.

The "video" help or "talking flash" help is annoying because it starts playing a voice automatically and you have to scroll around to try to turn it off.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

Rodney said:


> The "live help" that you click on is a bit different that the "animated automated talking help in flash" that the original poster was talking about above.


oops, I'm sorry, I misunderstood. sorry.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

unless they ask first before popping up I dont want to see it!! I do like the instant chat boxes you can ask for help in.....those Ive used quite a bit. But I really dont want to "see" anyone.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Robin said:


> unless they ask first before popping up I dont want to see it!! I do like the instant chat boxes you can ask for help in.....those Ive used quite a bit. But I really dont want to "see" anyone.


Same here. I love the live help that allows me to do a quick chat and save a phone call. I've used that quite often.

I just don't want to "see" them or "hear" them


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> The "video" help or "talking flash" help is annoying because it starts playing a voice automatically and you have to scroll around to try to turn it off.


That's why I'm so glad the close tab button and Ctrl-W shortcut are constants you don't have to scroll for


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Solmu said:


> That's why I'm so glad the close tab button and Ctrl-W shortcut are constants you don't have to scroll for


Oooh, nice. I didn't know about CTRL+W. I just tried it on a few tabs. Very handy.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey I didnt know about the shortcut either, thanks Lewis, thats a handy one.


----------

